# ati drivers & safe mode



## alanjames82 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi,

today i tried to install the latest ATI suite in order to update my drivers in the hopes of improving my framerate on World of Tanks. No idea if that would work but the latest drivers have to be good for something, right?
The suite installed fine, all except the display drivers which came up as 'fail' in the install log. I tried installing the drivers alone and unistalling/reinstalling everything- to no avail: still shows up as failed (i can post installation logs if required).
So i did some googling and read that safe mode (windows 7) is the best way to remove old and install new drivers. So i boot up in safe mode and the boot sequence hangs at system32\drivers\atipcie.sys. I'm informed that this file is an ATI driver file (tho its pretty obvious :grin. I'm pretty sure it had been freezing up in safe mode before i messed with the drivers but i never paid any attention to it. But to get round it i've tried complete uninstall of drivers, ccleaner, driver sweep (which just crashes) and deleting the file (which stopped it booting in any mode and required a system restore).

So can u offer me any help in getting these drivers sorted and/or making my safe mode work again?

any more info/hardware details just ask...

alan


----------



## alanjames82 (Mar 23, 2009)

ok safe mode has stopped hanging now for some reason (no idea what i've done there) but i have a bigger problem with the gfx card that is posted elsewhere


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------

